# 10 Years ago and still miss her



## lionswings (Mar 24, 2013)

I’ve always heard there is that one dog that changes your life; Niki was it for me and my family. This July 3rd will be 10 years since Niki passed away. I still have a picture of her in my office and my daughter, now 21, still has a painting of her hanging on her bedroom wall and many pictures on her dresser. She was loyal, loving and very protective of her family and my best friend. She was poisoned by a teen age kid that had tried to vandalize our house several times but Niki had always stopped him. She died one day shy of her 6th birthday. The teenager was arrested a few weeks later for arson and admitted his crimes.
We still love and miss her dearly.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

What an *******... Poor girl :'(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

A hole 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Annie's Mom (Mar 19, 2013)

job well done Niki. hope you are having a great time on the other side.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow that is terrible  Sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I feel your pain, but in a little different way. Grizzly and Brezzy have been gone for over 18 years and I still miss those 2. I can see them just as clearly as if I saw them a hour ago. They were a matted pair and both were very loving dogs. 4 years ago I had to put Beno down, we got him to protect our children as they grew up and boy he did his job well. At 130 pounds he was very intimidating and he just loved his boys. He was one big dog. Now I have Tony and it was a great decision to get him. Personality plus and picked out by the boys.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

lionswings said:


> I’ve always heard there is that one dog that changes your life; Niki was it for me and my family. This July 3rd will be 10 years since Niki passed away. I still have a picture of her in my office and my daughter, now 21, still has a painting of her hanging on her bedroom wall and many pictures on her dresser. She was loyal, loving and very protective of her family and my best friend. She was poisoned by a teen age kid that had tried to vandalize our house several times but Niki had always stopped him. She died one day shy of her 6th birthday. The teenager was arrested a few weeks later for arson and admitted his crimes.
> We still love and miss her dearly.
> View attachment 51250
> View attachment 51258



That's horrible......

I would have been arrested for beating that "teenager" within an inch of his life.....

Hope he did jail time with a really big cellmate who loves dogs....


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I'm sorry you lost Nikki.

For me, it was a big blue Doberman named Bismarck. Bismarck has been gone 28 years now.............and I still think of him everyday.


----------



## lionswings (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you all for the posts! I would have loved to beat the kid half to death. It's a very long story but he could not be tried as an adult because he was only 15 when he committed these crimes. He basiclly got off with much of nothing. I would assume the troubled kid is in jail by now for something. 

I got a shepherd a while after she passed, she was a good dog but I never really had the bond with her like I did with Niki...maybe it was just too soon. I now have Reina and feel I'm ready. Here she is.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry you lost your Niki in such a terrible way. I know Cody will be forever on my mind and heart also.


----------



## hmasummers (Mar 26, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss! She was beautiful!!


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Reina is beautiful---she looks like you spent the whole afternoon fluffing and blow drying her for that picture............LOL.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Beautiful dogs.


----------

